# XTP shotgun slugs



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Anyone have experience with Hornady XTP shotgun slugs? I picked up a few boxes (the price was right) but can't find any information on them. Everything I look up refers to the SST slugs. No idea of velocity or performance. These are 12ga. sabots for a rifled barrel. They are for the only shotgun we have with a scope. I found out the other day that my open sight shooting days have passed.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

XTP are Hornady pistol bullets. Slugs are probably loaded with that bullet and speed will most likely be around 1800 to 2200 FPS as that is the range XTP bullets work best in.
Very popular bullet to load in a muzzle loader sabot usually 250 to 300gr's.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

hornady slugs tend to be very good from rifled barrels , giving longer range than others , the only question is do you need the range , but as long as the price was good , sight in and they should work just fine , the only problem may be when you go to find more but that is a problem for later


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Took them to the range yesterday. These are 1 oz slugs shot out a Mossberg 835. Recoil seems pretty light, but compared to my Ithica all recoil is pretty light. My son took the scope off the gun for some sort of reason and then put it back on. End result is that the scope is pretty messed up. Finally got it close to where it should be but will need one more session to make it right. Could have done it but I was losing light fast. Hopefully I'll be able to post how they perform.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

does the 835 have a rifled barrel ?


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Yep, rifled and ported.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

As I posted on another thread I took a spike buck Saturday morning. I hit him in the neck at about 50'. He dropped like a rock but what was interesting is that the slug did not exit. It wasn't that big of a deer and it was very close. I think I'll try something different next time.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

JJ Grandits said:


> As I posted on another thread I took a spike buck Saturday morning. I hit him in the neck at about 50'. He dropped like a rock but what was interesting is that the slug did not exit. It wasn't that big of a deer and it was very close. I think I'll try something different next time.



not exiting isn't all bad , if you think of it this way any energy that goes out the other side is wasted energy , to an extent 

I like to holes because they blood trail better , but if your dumping 2000fps of energy the deer propbably won't go to far 

that said I no longer see XTP slugs on Hornady's web site so they may have discontinued them , a pistol bullet and 2000fps of energy probably turns that bullet inside out , like a varmint bullet for deer 

they now show only STS and FTX , probably for longer range and better penetration


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Probably right. Either way my mossberg 500 goes in for a scope next year. Has a nice rifled barrel with open sights, and my old eyes can't handle that anymore.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

JJ Grandits said:


> Probably right. Either way my mossberg 500 goes in for a scope next year. Has a nice rifled barrel with open sights, and my old eyes can't handle that anymore.


nikon pro staff 2-7x32 , have 2 shotguns with them on I think they are the perfect shotgun scope 

I leave it on 2 if they are far enough that I want more , I will have time to adjust it , but we shoot a lot of running deer and 2x works well


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Thats one of the scopes I was looking at. Even a straight 1.5 or 2 power would probably do well for me. I tend to hunt thick cover and all of my deer have come at close range. Even though I sight in for 50 yds., 25 yds is about the longest shot I made.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the nikon is bright and clear , good eye relief , I think it's perfect for those threading the needle shots 

but we shoot a lot of running deer, so the dial stays on 2 all the time unless I move it for a specific shot

I use a smooth bore and Winchester rifled slugs so you know none of my shots are that long and 4 power would be plenty , I think that's all the higher I ever used hunting and that was for a threading the needle shot on a buck at 70 yards who hadn't seen me yet , I was on the stand sitting still , but 7 to sight in is nice and Nikon doesn't make a 1-4 and if they did I would probably leave it on 2 any way


----------

